# Cal South BOD minutes



## espola (Mar 29, 2017)

Cal South BOD has had at least three meetings so far this year according to their webpage and established practice, but minutes have not been posted for any of them.  One would think that with all the controversy over unusual State Cup situations and resignation of a DC that there would be more communication forthcoming.

http://www.calsouth.com/en/minutes-board/


----------



## chiefsfan (Mar 29, 2017)

Send an email to CalSouth President.  Also, take note, the date of the next board meeting is incorrect on the website.  Sad.


----------



## espola (Mar 29, 2017)

chiefsfan said:


> Send an email to CalSouth President.  Also, take note, the date of the next board meeting is incorrect on the website.  Sad.


No meeting in March?

I have discussed some of the opacity of Cal South with President and District Commissioners.  Some examples 
- a minutes item ends with "see printed report" with no link to report.  
- BOD enters executive session with no indication why or what the result of the session was.


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Mar 30, 2017)

espola said:


> No meeting in March?
> 
> I have discussed some of the opacity of Cal South with President and District Commissioners.  Some examples
> - a minutes item ends with "see printed report" with no link to report.
> - BOD enters executive session with no indication why or what the result of the session was.


Shady...


----------



## GunninGopher (Apr 2, 2017)

espola said:


> No meeting in March?
> 
> I have discussed some of the opacity of Cal South with President and District Commissioners.  Some examples
> - a minutes item ends with "see printed report" with no link to report.
> - BOD enters executive session with no indication why or what the result of the session was.


I sent an e-mail to them about those very subjects last year. No response.

This is a serious lack of transparency for an organization that is supposed to be completely transparent.


----------



## Overlap (Apr 7, 2017)

but hey, let's charge every team _another_ $50 bond.....


----------

